# 300zx calipers 14's or 15's



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

i have a 94 se-r and i am planning on getting 300zx front brake calipers, would i need to upgrade to 15's or can i keep 14's? thanks for the help dave :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Z31 calipers or Z32 calipers?

depending on the caliper and rotor you use, you can go anywhere from 14 to 17"..

but if you're planning on using 300ZX rotors as well, you're going to need 16s absolute minimum.


----------



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

:cheers: im planning to use new stock rotors with z32 calipers
and whats teh deal with nx200 calipers are they better then my stock se-r calipers? if so why i thought they would be the same but i hear about people doing nx caliper and rotor swaps on se-r's? the z32's are 6 piston calipers right? :cheers:


----------



## Jdm95Se-R (Feb 29, 2004)

... man you can't use the rotors w/o using the calipers... just go get some NX2k rotors and calipers they bolt right up... you do need to remove the splash sheild from around the brakes.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Z32 TT calipers are 4 piston and you will be lucky if even 16s fit. Your probably going to have to get wheel spacers if you use 16s. Your best bet would be to go 17inch rims. You might want to look into bigger rotors to fit within the new calipers also.


----------

